

Chindōgu is the Japanese art of inventing ingenious everyday gadgets that ... - jimmyjim
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chindōgu

======
jimmyjim
I was casually linked this by someone, and it made me think back to pg's
criticism on the Segway.

I'm linking this because it seems like a good word to let enter into our
vocabularies. :)

